# Tiller handle to remote steer? Is it possible?



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Adding remote controls will cost money for parts to make the conversion.
A simple console can be built from wood and fiberglassed or painted.
Just more things to do in your project.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes but it probably going to cost you around $500 +/-. You need, in no particular order:

Steering wheel & helm
Steering Cable
Control box (throttle/shifting)
Throttle Cable & Shift Cable
Keyswitch & wiring harness 
Connecting Kit & Steering Arm


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

So it's been awhile but heres what i have aquired.
-Aluminum console
-Steering cable
-Steering helm
-Steering wheel
-Throttle box
-two identical throttle cable

Here's my problem... the steering stuff I have taken care of. Its the throttle and shifting side of things I am stuck at. I dont want any remote start or anything else so I am not worried about that. Please help i need to get back on the water


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have a binnacle/hrottle?


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

9ft quick connect steering pkg
Control box dual lever
Connection kit
Aluminum steering console mount
S/S Angle bracker (2 per card)
Remote control att I
Hook steering
Steering Guide ATK
10ft 33C Cable Cc17210 for dual control box.









This is what i have. I bought it from another forum member.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the outboard setup for remote control? Or is it a tiller model?


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tiller. It is a 1990 mercury 9.9 short shaft.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

What's the model number?
http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/1990/parts.html


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Where would i find that?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.marineengine.com/mfr/mercury_models.html


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm by no means a Merc pro. I would join a Merc or iboats forum and ask the outboard gurus what part numbers to order. They should be somewhere along these lines.....
http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/496_240.cfm
http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/496_60.cfm
http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/496_50.cfm


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldnt find it on the link you sent me so i went outside and looked the serial number is 0D242696


----------

